# ~/.xsession-errors wurde über Nacht 140 GB gross [solved]

## slick

Am Wochenende hatte mein Rechner ein wenig Schluckauf, weil die Homepartition vollgelaufen war. Es stellt sich heraus das die ~/.xsession-errors des angemeldeten KDE-User knappe 140 GB gross geworden war. Ich habe mal darauf verzichtet sie zu lesen. 

Mich würde aber interessieren wie das passieren kann. Der User war max. 48h am Stück angemeldet. In der Nacht ist möglicherweise mal die LAN-Verbindung weg gewesen und irgendwelche KDE Apps haben wohl Fehler geworfen (z.B. KMail mit offener IMAP-Verbindung) Irgendwas ist dann schief gelaufen ... in den Sys-Logs ist nichts zu finden.

Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte bzw. wie man das zukünftig vermeiden kann, frei nach der Glaskugelmethode.

Problem trat jetzt das erste Mal auf, kurz nach Update auf die aktuellen 2.6.32er Gentoosourcen (amd64)Last edited by slick on Tue May 11, 2010 5:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Es waren bestimmt xsession error, so wie der Name der Datei es schon sagt, allerdings kann der Inhalt alles mögliche sein, da mußt du wohl beim nächsten mal reinschauen.

Meine wächst auch immer ordentlich durch kde-misc/customizable-weather.

Vermeiden könntest du es mittels

```

ln -sf /dev/null  ~/.xsession-errors

```

.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich würde da am ehesten dbus (Error Logs) in Verdacht haben.

AFAIK gab es da aber auch ein Patch für dbus auf bugs.gentoo

Ich schau noch mal ob ich ihn wieder finde..

----------

## slick

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut .. nachdem ich sie gelöscht hatte, steht jetzt "nur" noch folgendes drin. Vielleicht kann da jemand etwas rauslesen.

```
startkde: Starting up...          

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_klauncher.so

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kded4.so                                         

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kbuildsycoca4.so                                 

kbuildsycoca4 running...                                                                              

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kconf_update.so                                  

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Invalid D-BUS member name 'idle-hint' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

Invalid D-BUS member name 'is-local' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection 

Invalid D-BUS member name 'x11-display-device' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection                                                                                                                

Invalid D-BUS member name 'x11-display' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection                                                                                                                       

Invalid D-BUS member name 'display-device' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection                                                                                                                    

Invalid D-BUS member name 'remote-host-name' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection                                                                                                                  

Invalid D-BUS member name 'session-type' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection                                                                                                                      

Invalid D-BUS member name 'unix-user' found in interface 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Session' while parsing introspection

X Error: XSyncBadAlarm 169                                                                                               

  Extension:    146 (Uknown extension)                                                                                   

  Minor opcode: 11 (Unknown request)                                                                                     

  Resource id:  0x1aa                                                                                                    

X Error: XSyncBadAlarm 169                                                                                               

  Extension:    146 (Uknown extension)                                                                                   

  Minor opcode: 11 (Unknown request)                                                                                     

  Resource id:  0x1aa                                                                                                    

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kcminit_startup.so                                                  

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so                                                        

<unknown program name>(8629)/ KStartupInfo::createNewStartupId: creating:  "borg;1273484978;889005;8629_TIME0" : "unnamed app"                                                                                                                    

kephald starting up                                                                                                      

XRANDR error base:  177                                                                                                  

RRInput mask is set!!                                                                                                    

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  438 1680 x 1050                                                                

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  439 1440 x 900                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  440 1440 x 900                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  441 1400 x 1050                                                                

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  442 1280 x 1024                                                                

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  443 1280 x 1024                                                                

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  444 1280 x 960                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  445 1280 x 800                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  446 1280 x 800                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  447 1280 x 720                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  448 1152 x 864                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  449 1024 x 768                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  450 1024 x 768                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  451 1024 x 768                                                                 

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  452 832 x 624                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  453 800 x 600                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  454 800 x 600                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  455 800 x 600                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  456 800 x 600                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  457 640 x 512                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  458 640 x 512                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  459 640 x 480                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  460 640 x 480                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  461 640 x 480                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  462 640 x 480                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  463 640 x 480                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  464 576 x 432                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  465 512 x 384                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  466 512 x 384                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  467 512 x 384                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  468 416 x 312                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  469 400 x 300                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  470 400 x 300                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  471 400 x 300                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  472 320 x 240                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  473 320 x 240                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  474 320 x 240                                                                  

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding crtc:  436                                                                            

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding output:  437                                                                          

Setting CRTC 436 on output "default" (previous 0 )                                                                       

CRTC outputs: (437)                                                                                                      

Output name: "default"                                                                                                   

Output refresh rate: 50                                                                                                  

Output rect: QRect(0,0 1680x1050)                                                                                        

Output rotation: 1                                                                                                       

XRandROutputs::init                                                                                                      

  added output  437                                                                                                      

adding an output 0 with geom:  QRect(0,0 1680x1050)                                                                      

output: "SCREEN-0" QRect(0,0 1680x1050) 1952543855 true true                                                             

load xml                                                                                                                 

connected: 1                                                                                                             

looking for current "SCREEN-0"                                                                                           

known "*" has score: 0.125                                                                                               

screen: 0 QRect(0,0 1680x1050)                                                                                           

looking for a matching configuration...                                                                                  

connected: 1                                                                                                             

looking for current "SCREEN-0"                                                                                           

known "*" has score: 0.125                                                                                               

found outputs, known: false                                                                                              

activate external configuration!!                                                                                        

registered the service: true                                                                                             

screens registered on the bus: true                                                                                      

outputs registered on the bus: true                                                                                      

configurations registered on the bus: true                                                                               

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kglobalaccel.so                                                     

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)                   

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/knotify4                                                                          

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so                                                   

QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to QWidget "", which already has a layout

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 0

Object::connect: No such signal SystemTray::Manager::jobStateChanged(SystemTray::Job*)

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x0

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x0

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 18 (X_ChangeProperty)

  Resource id:  0x0

Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_file.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_trash.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kaccess.so

<unknown program name>(8673)/ kdemain: Xlib XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_krunner.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kmixctrl.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kgpg

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_klipper.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kmix.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/korgac

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_trash.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_konsole.so

```

und hier noch die dazugehörige xorg.conf

```
Section "dri"                                                

    Group "users"                                            

    Mode 0666                                                

EndSection                                                   

Section "Module"                                             

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a                           

EndSection                                                   

Section "Files"                                              

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"                     

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"                      

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"            

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"           

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"                     

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/"                          

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"                

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "30"    # minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "31"

    Option      "suspend time"  "32"

    Option      "off time"      "33"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    VendorName  "GSM"

    ModelName   "GSM42ca"

    Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option  "NvAgp"                 "1"

    Option  "RenderAccel"           "true"

    Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    VideoRam    262144

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "Nvidia"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

       Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen"

EndSection

```

----------

## ShinyDoofy

Die Datei soll wohl dafür dasein, dass (KDE-)Programme ihre (Debug-)Meldungen dareinschreiben, wenn sie denn nicht über ein Terminal gestartet worden sind. Eigentlich keine blöde Idee für die Fehlersuche. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass man es einfach nicht richtig austellen kann. Wenn du im Terminal kdebugdialog aufrust, kannst du die einzelnen Programme oder alternativ auch den ganzen Output unterbinden - oder so zumindest soll es wirken :/ In der Tat allerdings wird das File weiterhin zugemüllt mit allem möglichen.

Auf meinem System hat nur folgendes (ausführbares) Skript in ~/.kde4/Autostart bisher wirklich etwas bewirkt:

```
#!/bin/bash

rm ~/.xsession-errors
```

Dadurch wird die Datei bei jedem Login gelöscht (und danach auch nicht mehr erstellt). Die schönste Lösung ist dennoch nicht.

----------

## slick

alsa ist der Übeltäter.  Die Datei läuft jetzt so langsam wieder voll mit

```
alsa: Unexpected state 1

alsa: Unexpected state 1

alsa: Unexpected state 1

[...]
```

Ist schon bei ~5 GB. Ich sollte wirklich einen Symlink auf /dev/null daraus machen.

Jemand eine Idee was mir alsa damit sagen will?

----------

## 69719

Google spuckt etwas im zusammenhang mit qemu aus.

----------

## slick

 *escor wrote:*   

> Google spuckt etwas im zusammenhang mit qemu aus.

 

Hmm ... danke fürs googeln. Kommt hin, da lief eine kvm VM über die Nacht wo das Log voll lief. Da es sowieso nur eine Entwicklungumgebung war, brauche ich da eigentlich auch keinen Sound.

[solved]

----------

